# Phx new lyft pay rate??????



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

So I get this email lyft is now paying us the second we accept a ride. Sounded great but now I see lyft cut the fare to 35 cents a mile now. So a 10 mile ride is now 3.50 how does that help me out . I just dont ****n get it right now, so how much does the pax pay ????


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> So I get this email lyft is now paying us the second we accept a ride. Sounded great but now I see lyft cut the fare to 35 cents a mile now. So a 10 mile ride is now 3.50 how does that help me out . I just dont @@@@n get it right now, so how much does the pax pay ????


 Phoenix rates went up on the 21st. Search it out on the Forum there's tons of posts.
Best thing to do is stop driving for Lyft.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Lyft is screwing drivers. This amounts to a 25-30% paycut.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Yea I haven't used the lyft app in a few months news to me and most definitely yea no more lyft...?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I think this guy summed it up well:






The cuts haven't taken place in Utah yet but I'm already doing 4 Ubers for every 5 rides, the latter 1 being Lyft when Uber is slow. This would drop that down further (or maybe to 0....).


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

The pax pay whatever lyft wants to charge them.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

11 pages to discus this pay cut in Phx.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-bringing-the-new-rate-card-to-phoenix.346386/


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Doesn’t matter how low it goes drivers will keep driving.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Doesn't matter how low it goes drivers will keep driving.


I'm actually curious to see if there's a bottom that drivers will accept or not.

If they roll this change onto orlando and go to 25c a mile 10c a minute i'm curious to see if they keep driving.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Drivers who wanted to quit , they already quit
If your AR is already low, it does not matter to lyft if you quit 
Rental drivers don’t care if they get paid 21 or 25$ on a run.. one extra run means, one step closer to the 100 runs a week mark ... only expense to them is the 2$ gas , and most likely they will get another ping to bring them back .Full time Lyft driver, might lose 5-10% overall , so they will not quit .
Lyft might go up on the bonus , if they start to lose full time drivers.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

I took a long airport ride on uber feom airport out 32 miles. Tuened on lyft with uber and destination to get out of the area. Got a lyft ping going back to the airport and was 1.5 miles less distance but same time. Lyft was $7 less. Never turning that app on again.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

these rate cuts are coming and fast it could me or you tomorrow getting this email . besting thing you can do is just quit. uber cut my uber eats rates yesterday i quit driving food for them .
yes idiot drivers will grind there cars down then it will break . no money in the pockets to fix there cars then zero drivers .
pay goes back up . give it about a year with lyft. and you know damn well there making 80 % of every fare


----------

